# BCM4312 Wireless Woes...

## pgb205

Get the following in dmesg and of course don't see wireless interface running when doing ifconfig -a

appropriate parts in kernel config are enabled and lsmod show bc43,mac80211,cfg80211 loaded.

lspci shows 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

My wired internet is up and running.

dmesg  |grep -i b43 shows:

b43-pci-bridge 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

b43-pci-bridge 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)

b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 6, Type 5, Revision 1)

b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95

Also, I previously had Linux Mint installed on this hardware and everything got autoconfigured correctly.

lsmod from that showed the following wireless modules loaded

ieee80211_crypt_tkip

wl

ieee80211_crypt

but I can't seem to locate the appropriate selections in kernel configuration.

thanks for any suggestions

----------

## lysergicacid

go look for info on ya device, looks like u got wong driver or it's not supported to me

----------

## cach0rr0

 *lysergicacid wrote:*   

> go look for info on ya device, looks like u got wong driver or it's not supported to me

 

nah, works fine

we got it working for a fella over in this thread

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *pgb205 wrote:*   

> Get the following in dmesg and of course don't see wireless interface running when doing ifconfig -a
> 
> appropriate parts in kernel config are enabled and lsmod show bc43,mac80211,cfg80211 loaded.
> 
> lspci shows 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
> ...

 

thats the same card that I have, you need the broadcome-sta driver, disable all b43 modules in the kernel

----------

## d2_racing

And I think that you need to disable also the SSB section too.

----------

## hoacker

 *pgb205 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> but I can't seem to locate the appropriate selections in kernel configuration.
> 
> 

 

This post saved me from going nuts with the broadcom-sta driver: Broadcom 4322 a/b/g/n with WPA & WPA2 working on 2.6.30.

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

## Voltago

 *pgb205 wrote:*   

> wireless modules loaded
> 
> ieee80211_crypt_tkip
> 
> wl
> ...

 

Isn't the 'wl' module from the broadcom-sta driver? If so, you should uninstall it so it cannot interfere with the b43 driver. 'emerge -C broadcom-sta' will not suffice since it won't remove the actual kernel modules.

----------

## hoacker

 *Voltago wrote:*   

>  *pgb205 wrote:*   wireless modules loaded
> 
> ieee80211_crypt_tkip
> 
> wl
> ...

 

yes

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> If so, you should uninstall it so it cannot interfere with the b43 driver. 'emerge -C broadcom-sta' will not suffice since it won't remove the actual kernel modules.

 

Read the post once more. He didn't get the card to work with b43 while wl wasn't loaded. He would like to have the same modules as in the MINT installatio which are wl (bradcom-sta) and ieee80211_crypt* (kernel).

----------

## Voltago

Ah, crap. Sorry.

----------

## pgb205

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

>  *lysergicacid wrote:*   go look for info on ya device, looks like u got wong driver or it's not supported to me 
> 
> nah, works fine
> 
> we got it working for a fella over in this thread

 

I've managed to install the wl driver as that other thread suggests. Basically it works for me by either manually installing the broadcom driver

or by emerging it from the portage tree. However, I also need to join it to the access point with WPA2 security. I've installed wpa_supplicant package

but it tells me that wl driver is not supported

----------

## cach0rr0

 *pgb205 wrote:*   

>  *cach0rr0 wrote:*    *lysergicacid wrote:*   go look for info on ya device, looks like u got wong driver or it's not supported to me 
> 
> nah, works fine
> 
> we got it working for a fella over in this thread 
> ...

 

what all driver options have you specified ? 

Should be able to do either -Dbroadcom or -Dwext

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *pgb205 wrote:*   

>  *cach0rr0 wrote:*    *lysergicacid wrote:*   go look for info on ya device, looks like u got wong driver or it's not supported to me 
> 
> nah, works fine
> 
> we got it working for a fella over in this thread 
> ...

 

it is supported, using latest sta and latest stable wpa_supplicant and wireless network that uses wpa2-psk/aes at home without any problems.

basically, you need to add this line at /etc/conf.d/net:

```
wpa_supplicant="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"
```

and modify /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf with the right parameters.

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

I concur. I'm using unstable broadcom wl driver from portage with stable wpa_supplicant. Works great.

----------

## pgb205

 *Ion Silverbolt wrote:*   

> I concur. I'm using unstable broadcom wl driver from portage with stable wpa_supplicant. Works great.

 

OK Making progress but still not quite there.

I've put the following in my /etc/wpa_supplicant/supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="myhiddenssid"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        psk=563563563563456546345636356356635634563465546356356 #I've copied this from wpa shared key section of my router

        priority=2

}

I've modified /etc/conf.d/net as

config_eth1=("dhcp")

wpa_supplicant="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

With eth1 being my wireless interface.

My router is configured as

wpa2 personal

tkip+aes

with group key renewal

and wpa shared key

Now I do /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart and get

 Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

After I do ifconfig eth1 I can see interface but it's still not ip'd

----------

## d2_racing

Can you try with an unhide AP ?

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

To be honest, I never got it working with wpa_supplicant directly. I used wicd which automatically writes it's own wpa_supplicant file. So they obviously work together. 

I would give wicd a try. It makes switching and saving wireless configs easy right from the gui. I found it easy to install. A lot easier than networkmanager. It also boots up faster since it handles the network stuff after boot.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Speed_Up_Boot_With_Wicd

----------

## pgb205

 *Ion Silverbolt wrote:*   

> To be honest, I never got it working with wpa_supplicant directly. I used wicd which automatically writes it's own wpa_supplicant file. So they obviously work together. 
> 
> I would give wicd a try. It makes switching and saving wireless configs easy right from the gui. I found it easy to install. A lot easier than networkmanager. It also boots up faster since it handles the network stuff after boot.
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Speed_Up_Boot_With_Wicd

 

still no luck here. Can anyone please post their network related modules

that are loaded, besides the wl. I'm wondering if there is some 'security' related

module that I'm missing. Although using wicd I am able to see my hidden network.

I'm just unable to get ip address

thanks

----------

## DaggyStyle

I really need to update my page...

here are my config.

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration, 

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration 

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).                               

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

#Wireless config, home

wpa_supplicant="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_UniMatrix01=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_UniMatrix01="nonis nontp"

preferred_aps=( "UniMatrix01")

```

```
# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work        

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant                             

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0                                

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1                                                  

#home wireless network

network={

 ssid="UniMatrix01"

 key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

 proto=WPA2

 pairwise=CCMP

 group=CCMP

 psk="passkey"

 priority=5

}

```

for more info use the example file

----------

## hoacker

 *pgb205 wrote:*   

> Can anyone please post their network related modules
> 
> that are loaded, besides the wl. I'm wondering if there is some 'security' related
> 
> module that I'm missing.

 

The modules needed for my wpa network:

wl, lib80211_crypt_tkip (see my previous posts)

BTW, I didn't have success to connect to a hidden ssid...

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

dhcp_wlan0="-t 30"

routes_wlan0="default via 192.168.111.1"

dns_servers_wlan0="192.168.111.1"
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=2

fast_reauth=1

ap_scan=1

network={

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="**************"

        ssid="**************"

        scan_ssid=1

}

```

----------

